# Quick and Easy 15 Minute Chicken Stir Fry



## Rafiki (May 29, 2012)

Quick and Easy 15 Minute Chicken Stir Fry ~ Author: oh sweet basil
Prep time: 2 mins ~ Cook time: 10 mins ~ Total time: 12 mins ~ Serves: 4 servings
Saucy noodles, chunks of pan fried chicken and fresh veggies make the best and quickest stir fry ever.
Ingredients
1 package yakisoba noodles (found in the produce department and are precooked)
3 tablespoons oil (canola or peanut)
2 chicken breasts, cubed in 1" pieces
Salt and pepper
1 cup crimini mushrooms
1 bundle broccolini florets, stalks removed, or broccoli florets
1 cup matchstick carrots
1 cup chopped red bell peppers
2 baby box choy, end removed and quartered lengthwise
2 green onions, minced for garnish
1 tablespoon sesame seeds for garnish
For the Sauce
½ cup low sodium soy sauce or tamari
¼ cup vegetable or chicken stock (we prefer to use better than bouillon chicken base)
1 tablespoon honey
1 tablespoon brown sugar
¼ teaspoon ground ginger
1 teaspoon minced garlic, about 1 clove
2 tablespoons cornstarch
Instructions
Heat a season cast iron skillet over high heat.
We prefer cast iron for the great flavor it lends to meals unlike nonstick which doesn't allow the juices to caramelize at the bottom of the pan.
Add 1 Tablespoon of the oil and heat until shimmering.
Add the chicken and season with a pinch of salt and pepper.
Turn the heat down to medium and cook, stirring occasionally until the chicken is cooked through, about 4 minutes.
Remove the chicken to a plate.
Add the remaining oil to the pan and add the broccolini, carrots and peppers.
Cook, stirring occasionally for 2 minutes.
Add the mushrooms and bok choy and cook an additional 3 minutes.
Meanwhile, run the precooked noodles through hot water to separate the noodles.
Drain and set aside.
Whisk together the soy sauce, stock, honey, brown sugar, ginger, garlic and cornstarch.
As soon as the veggies are tender, add the chicken and noodles to the pan and pour in the sauce, toss for a minute or two and serve hot with a garnish of green onions and sesame seeds.


----------



## Littlenel (Aug 24, 2011)

Looks good. I'll have to try it!


----------



## Magna84 (Jun 26, 2013)

Thanks, this sounds so delish. Too bad my hubby is such a fussface when it comes to food, and most other things too, now that I think about it...Lol!


----------



## susandkline (Oct 26, 2015)

Looks yummy!


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

it looks so good!


----------



## CanadianShe_Wolf (Nov 24, 2013)

mollyannhad said:


> it looks so good!


it does look good!


----------

